# Movable Fencing for NDs on Uneven Ground



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Hey all. I have roughly 5 acres of land that I want to put some Nigerian Dwarves on, but I want to use movable pens for rotational grazing instead of letting them run loose in the entire pasture.

I'm trying to decide between goat panels and electric netting.

*Goat Panel Worries:* Some of the pasture is hilly which makes me worry that the goat panels won't sit flush with the ground, and I worry about predators and the goats themselves being able to scale the fence.

*Electric Netting Worries:* Some of the ground has a lot of browse that I want the goats to eat, but I worry about the brush shorting out a charger on an electric net. The electric netting would keep the predators out, but I'm also worried about the goats getting tangled in it.

Any advice?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Weed wack the area you want to put electric netting.


----------

